# [Solved!!!] Required IMAP extension not found with horde-imp

## Reckless

I get Auth_imap: Required IMAP extension not found. when I try to enter my webmail. The server is otherwise configured well, as far as I can tell. I followed the guide for the qmail-server (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml). Everything works fine except the certificates that don't seem to be correct for (as thunderbird says: Unknown reasons).

Anyway, first things first. What am I doing wrong with the webmail? Can sb help me with this, because I googled and searched the forums, but found nothing usefull. 

Thnx in advance. :Shocked: 

EDIT: I'm using horde-imp, like in the how-to:DLast edited by Reckless on Sun Jul 10, 2005 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

Maybe switching off the TLS support for IMP would help?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Reckless

No, nothing  :Crying or Very sad:  . Still the same error. I tried every switch sugested in the comments of horde.php, nothing worked. I even tried ftp as an auth-driver. Didn't work either (of course  :Razz: ). 

Anyway, any help would be greatly apreciated, thnx  :Arrow: 

----------

## steveb

Can you post the output of the test.php application?

My output looks like this (for the Horde application. I am using CVS version of Horde):

```
Horde Version

Horde: 3.1-cvs

Horde Applications

Accounts: 3.0-cvs (run Accounts tests)

Agora: 0.1-cvs

Ansel: 0.1-cvs (run Ansel tests)

Babel: 0.1-cvs

Chora: 2.1-cvs

Forwards: 3.0-cvs

Genie: 1.0-cvs

Giapeto: 0.1-cvs (run Giapeto tests)

Gollem: 1.0-cvs (run Gollem tests)

Hermes: 0.1-cvs

Horde: 3.1-cvs

Imp: 4.1-cvs (run Imp tests)

Ingo: 1.1-cvs (run Ingo tests)

Jeta: 0.1-cvs

Jonah: 0.1-cvs (run Jonah tests)

Juno: 0.1-cvs

Klutz: 1.0-cvs (run Klutz tests)

Kronolith: 2.1-cvs

Luxor: 0.1-cvs

Midas: 0.1-cvs (run Midas tests)

Mimp: 0.1-cvs

Mnemo: 2.1-cvs

Mottle: 0.1-cvs

Nag: 2.1-cvs

Nic: 0.1-cvs (run Nic tests)

Odin: 0.1-cvs

Orator: 0.1-cvs

Passwd: 3.0-cvs

Rakim: 0.1-cvs

Sam: 0.1-cvs

Scry: 0.1-cvs

Swoosh: 0.1-cvs

Thor: 0.0.2-cvs

Trean: 0.1-cvs

Troll: 0.1-cvs (run Troll tests)

Turba: 2.1-cvs (run Turba tests)

Ulaform: 0.1-cvs (run Ulaform tests)

Vacation: 3.0-cvs

Vilma: 0.1-cvs (run Vilma tests)

Whups: 1.0-cvs

Wicked: 0.1-cvs (run Wicked tests)

PHP Version

View phpinfo() screen

View loaded extensions

PHP Version: 4.3.11

PHP Major Version: 4.3

PHP Minor Version: 11

PHP Version Classification: release

You are running a supported version of PHP.

PHP Module Capabilities

Ctype Support: Yes

DOM XML Support: Yes

FTP Support: Yes

GD Support: Yes

Gettext Support: Yes

Iconv Support: Yes

IMAP Support: Yes

LDAP Support: Yes

Mbstring Support: Yes

MCAL Support: Yes

Mcrypt Support: Yes

MIME Magic Support (fileinfo): No

The fileinfo PECL module or the mime_magic PHP extension (see below) will most likely provide faster MIME Magic lookups than the built-in Horde PHP magic code. See horde/docs/INSTALL for information on how to install PECL/PHP extensions. 

memcached Support (memcache): No

The memcache PECL module is needed only if you are using the memcached SessionHandler. See horde/docs/INSTALL for information on how to install PECL/PHP extensions. 

MIME Magic Support (mime_magic): Yes

MySQL Support: Yes

OpenSSL Support: Yes

PostgreSQL Support: No

Session Support: Yes

XML Support: Yes

Zlib Support: Yes

Miscellaneous PHP Settings

magic_quotes_runtime disabled: Yes

memory_limit disabled: Yes

safe_mode disabled: Yes

session.use_trans_sid disabled: Yes

session.auto_start disabled: Yes

File Uploads

file_uploads enabled: Yes

upload_tmp_dir: /var/tmp

upload_max_filesize: 200M

post_max_size: 8M

Required Horde Configuration Files

config/conf.php: Yes

config/mime_drivers.php: Yes

config/nls.php: Yes

config/prefs.php: Yes

config/registry.php: Yes

PHP Sessions

Session counter: 1

To unregister the session: click here

PEAR

PEAR Search Path (PHP's include_path):  .:/usr/lib/php:/usr/lib/php/Smarty/

PEAR: Yes

Recent PEAR: Yes

Mail_RFC822: Yes

Mail_Mime: Yes

Log: Yes

DB: Yes

Net_Socket: Yes

Date: Yes

Auth_SASL: Yes

HTTP_Request: Yes

File: Yes

Net_SMTP: Yes

Services_Weather: Yes
```

And then look at the test.php output of IMP. My output looks like this:

```
IMP Version

IMP: 4.1-cvs

Other Horde Applications

gollem: Yes (Version: 1.0-cvs)

ingo: Yes (Version: 1.1-cvs)

nag: Yes (Version: 2.1-cvs)

turba: Yes (Version: 2.1-cvs)

PHP Version

View phpinfo() screen

View loaded extensions

PHP Version: 4.3.11

PHP Major Version: 4.3

PHP Minor Version: 11

PHP Version Classification: release

You are running a supported version of PHP.

PHP Module Capabilities

IMAP Support: Yes

OpenSSL Support: Yes

Miscellaneous PHP Settings

file_uploads enabled: Yes

Required IMP Configuration Files

config/conf.php: Yes

config/mime_drivers.php: Yes

config/prefs.php: Yes

config/servers.php: Yes

PEAR

PEAR Search Path (PHP's include_path):  .:/usr/lib/php:/usr/lib/php/Smarty/

PEAR: Yes

Recent PEAR: Yes

HTTP_Request: Yes

PHP IMAP Support Test

Server:

  Port:  (If non-standard port; leave blank to auto-detect using standard ports)

  User:

  Password:

  Server Type:imap

SubmitReset
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Reckless

Hey, thnx again for your time. Anyway,

It says according to test.php that imap is NOT enabled, BUT I did compile mod_php with imap. To check if I was doing something wrong, I also installed php-cli with the same use-flags and this time (I typed: php test.php in the right dir) the script returned a positive message.

While emerging portage also says it's compiling imap. When I take a look at php_info() it says I ran ./configure with the --without-imap flag, witch, of course, I didn't.

What's wrong, because it sounds like I'm missing a imap-module for php, but yet again, I guess I did everything by the book.

Any ideas left? Thnx

EDIT: Here's the output from test.php:

```

Horde Versions

Horde: 2.2.8

PHP Version

View phpinfo() screen

PHP Version: 4.3.11

PHP Major Version: 4.3

PHP Minor Version: 11

PHP Version Classification: release

You are running a supported version of PHP.

PHP Module Capabilities

DOM XML Support: Yes

FTP Support: Yes

Gettext Support: Yes

IMAP Support: No

LDAP Support: No

MCAL Support: No

Mcrypt Support: Yes

MySQL Support: Yes

PostgreSQL Support: No

XML Support: Yes

Miscellaneous PHP Settings

magic_quotes_runtime disabled: Yes

file_uploads enabled: Yes

safe_mode disabled: Yes

trans_sid disabled: Yes

PHP Sessions

Session counter: 4

To unregister the session: click here

PEAR

PEAR - Yes

Recent PEAR - Yes

Mail - Yes

Log - Yes

DB - No

Your version of DB is not recent enough.

Net_Socket - Yes

Date - Yes

HTML_Common/HTML_Select - No

Horde requires the HTML_Common and HTML_Select classes only for Kronolith 1.0 to display forms correctly.

```

Oh, and btw, I'm having the same troubles with LDAP MCAL and DB  :Sad: 

EDIT: and GD (yes, I really need that one too  :Smile:  )

----------

## steveb

could you post the output of (you need app-portage/gentoolkit for that command):

```
equery u dev-php/mod_php
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Reckless

Here you go:

```

[ Searching for packages matching dev-php/mod_php... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf                    ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-php/mod_php-4.3.11 ]

 U I

 - - apache2     : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + X           : Adds support for X11

 + + crypt       : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - curl        : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - firebird    : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flash       : Adds support for creating flash files using Ming

 - - freetds     : Adds support for the TDS protocol to connect to MSSQL/Sybase databases

 + + gd          : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 + + gdbm        : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 + + imap        : Adds support for IMAP

 - - informix    : Adds support for Informix database

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java        : Adds support for Java

 + + jpeg        : Adds JPEG image support

 + + ldap        : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mcal        : Adds support for MCAL calendar system

 - - memlimit    : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 + + mysql       : Adds mySQL support

 + + nls         : <unknown>

 - - oci8        : Adds Oracle 8 Support

 - - odbc        : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + pam         : <unknown>

 + + pdflib      : Adds support for PDF (Portable Document Format)

 + + png         : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postgres    : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + qt          : Adds support for the Qt library.

 - - snmp        : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 + + spell       : Adds dictionary support

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tiff        : Adds support for the tiff image format

 + + truetype    : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + xml2        : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 - - yaz         : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 - - fdftk       : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - gmp         : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - kerberos    : Adds kerberos support

 - - hardenedphp : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - mssql       : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + berkdb      : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - apache2     : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + X           : Adds support for X11

 + + crypt       : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - curl        : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - firebird    : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flash       : Adds support for creating flash files using Ming

 - - freetds     : Adds support for the TDS protocol to connect to MSSQL/Sybase databases

 + + gd          : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 + + gdbm        : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 + + imap        : Adds support for IMAP

 - - informix    : Adds support for Informix database

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java        : Adds support for Java

 + + jpeg        : Adds JPEG image support

 + + ldap        : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mcal        : Adds support for MCAL calendar system

 - - memlimit    : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 + + mysql       : Adds mySQL support

 + + nls         : <unknown>

 - - oci8        : Adds Oracle 8 Support

 - - odbc        : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + pam         : <unknown>

 + + pdflib      : Adds support for PDF (Portable Document Format)

 + + png         : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postgres    : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + qt          : Adds support for the Qt library.

 - - snmp        : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 + + spell       : Adds dictionary support

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tiff        : Adds support for the tiff image format

 + + truetype    : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + xml2        : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 - - yaz         : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 - - fdftk       : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - gmp         : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - kerberos    : Adds kerberos support

 - - hardenedphp : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - mssql       : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + berkdb      : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - apache2     : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + X           : Adds support for X11

 + + crypt       : Add support for encryption -- using mcrypt or gpg where applicable

 - - curl        : Adds support for client-side URL transfer library

 - - firebird    : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 - - flash       : Adds support for creating flash files using Ming

 - - freetds     : Adds support for the TDS protocol to connect to MSSQL/Sybase databases

 + + gd          : Adds support for media-libs/gd (to generate graphics on the fly)

 - - gd-external : Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous)

 + + gdbm        : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 + + imap        : Adds support for IMAP

 - - informix    : Adds support for Informix database

 + + ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - java        : Adds support for Java

 + + jpeg        : Adds JPEG image support

 + + ldap        : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mcal        : Adds support for MCAL calendar system

 - - memlimit    : Adds memory usage limiting in supporting programs

 + + mysql       : Adds mySQL support

 + + nls         : <unknown>

 - - oci8        : Adds Oracle 8 Support

 - - odbc        : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + pam         : <unknown>

 + + pdflib      : Adds support for PDF (Portable Document Format)

 + + png         : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - postgres    : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + qt          : Adds support for the Qt library.

 - - snmp        : Adds support for the Simple Network Management Protocol if available

 + + spell       : Adds dictionary support

 + + ssl         : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + tiff        : Adds support for the tiff image format

 + + truetype    : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + xml2        : Check/Support flag for XML library (version 2)

 - - yaz         : Adds in optional support for the Z39.50 Protocol for Information Retrieval (YAZ)

 - - fdftk       : Add supports for Adobe's FDF toolkit.

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - gmp         : Adds support for dev-libs/gmp (GNU MP library)

 - - kerberos    : Adds kerberos support

 - - hardenedphp : include the hardened php security patch for the php group of ebuilds

 - - mssql       : Adds support for Microsoft SQL Server database

 - - debug       : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + berkdb      : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

```

Again, on the commandline it worked like a charm, but now I need it to work on mod_php

----------

## steveb

Strange! The imap flag is there, but imap support is not enabled in mod_php. Do you have "virtual/imap-c-client" installed on your system?

Could you run:

```
regenworld

emerge -v virtual/imap-c-client

revdep-rebuild
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Reckless

Do I need to start anything after that, because now nothin' changed  :Sad: 

----------

## steveb

 *Reckless wrote:*   

> Do I need to start anything after that, because now nothin' changed 

 just restart apache. that's all.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Reckless

Already did (duh  :Laughing:  ). Didn't work. Btw, it found some broken stuff, but that was all sound-related. Anyway, still no luck here  :Sad: 

----------

## Reckless

Successsss! Sweeeeeet! Thnx mate, for your help and all!

I got so sick of the whole deal that I unmerged the entier dev-php packages-list and re-emergerged everything with the proper use-flags. And, it was a single-shot succes!

Thnx  :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

 :Very Happy: 

----------

